# 5thwheel Impacted Bed



## bbuchanan2 (Dec 5, 2006)

I was attempting to get the trailer into a spot Friday night that that I should have know better. I was at the lake Livingston State Park where I had made reservations for a late arrival. When I arrive there is a sign posted telling me I am assigned to the Hercules loop campsite. Itâ€™s about 9:00 PM and quite dark. When we drive through the campsite and I notice only Pop ups and 1 class C are in this area. I decide that I can give it a try and set up to back into the site. There are culverts on both sides of the driveway, a narrow road, and a deep ditch on the other side of the road. Well long story short I end up with the front end of the truck in the ditch, and the trailer teetering on falling into the culvert. Somehow the front of the trailer pressed against the driver side bed rail of my truck causing a very significant dent. Boy I think I woke up the entire campsite with the choice words I was yelling. I finally got my truck unstuck and went to another campsite in the park which was much better suited to getting a larger trailer in and out.

What really set me off was this other campsite was practically empty. I had asked the not so nice lady at the reservations desk to put me in a campsite with larger driveways, but no... She knew more than I did and put me in the completely full campsite with much smaller spots. This was a very expensive lesson learned.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry for the first dent, I learned the hardway at the last eastern rally pig roast, where I was put into a spot not meant for a 5'er and ended up backing into a tree with the rear of my truck. How my trailer didn't get hit i am still not sure, but only dented the bumper. That was my lesson and now I do not try tight spots unless the office person comes out and guides me into dark.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

There are several campgrounds that we use to go to when we had the pop-up, but after looking at them after getting the 5er, there are very few holes that I would feel comfortable trying to get into. At the usual camp ground we go to, there are only 3 or 4 sites that I could get into, at another one there are only 2. I guess that's the cost of having a bigger rig.

As far as getting assigned spots in a camp ground, I'm with you. they should know better, expecially at night. I watched a guy in a 5th wheel trying to get into a spot that was up hill from the road. If the guy had had a 4x4 he might have been able to make it, but every time he would almost get there, he would high side and start spinning his wheels.

I got reservations at the Starved Rock Rally and I am wondering if I'll be able to fit in the hole that they assigned me because the form did not ask anything about the size of rig I have. I can only hope.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the damage. That really sucks that the camp host wasn't doing her job and was simply trying to rush you out the door.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry about your truck







Gotta love them camp hosts


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Sorry about your truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which leads me to this question. If you're going to take the job of CAMP host, wouldn't you think you would LIKE camping and helping others?

Last summer, at my favorite spot (been going there for 37 years) we had the rudest, meanest, down right unlikable camp host ever. She would walk though camp and check everyones firefplace to make sure we didn't put something we shouldn't in there....she would do this EVERY day to every camp site. I told her on the 3rd day to please stay out of our site and that she was welcome to check it when we were getting ready to leave. She didn't come back.

Then she told our kids to ride there bike slower. Are you kidding me? The campground has a posted speed limit of 5mph, which is fine for auto's, but come on...kids riding bikes? What about the deer coming through camp...they ran faster then 5mph.

Got home and wrote a letter to company...6 weeks later I got a letter back, thanking me for taking the time to inform them of the problem, and that that camp host was no longer working for them.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. I bet it happens to more then care to admit. I'm a new 5'er boy. Trying to keep myself armed for such a day.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did the same thing a few years ago, wrote a letter. The campground had changed owners and one of the woman had a "attitude" no matter when you talked to her, check in was the worse. I wrote an anonymous letter (because of the proximity to a show I go to, I needed to use them regardless) detailing her attitude problem. Everyone that stayed there, when they reached the campsite, it would be the first topic of discusion. What is her problem. She was part of the new ownwers family and I knew that but writing the letter made me feel better telling someone. How they did it, I have no idea, but she is now very friendly. I would like to think my letter made a difference.

I have found many times that speaking to the right person or writing a letter has helped. The difference can be your attitude. Calm and speaking the facts go a long way to getting listened to.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the truck damage. I can see how it could happen though.

Another concern for the 5er members out there...if you are towing with a shortbed and have a sliding hitch, when the hitch is in the rear position, be very careful of going up and down hills. With my rig, I have about 2" of clearance between the tailgate and the pinbox of the trailer, if I was go over a crest, so the front of the truck was going downhill while the trailer was still going uphill, I think I could crush the tailgate very easily.

Gary


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

To try and avoid situations like this I usually add a few feet to the size of my 5er and ask for the dimensions of the site. I've noticed when I ask for the dimensions they get a lot more particular about the site they put me in.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

As Gary states, when towing a 5er, stay on level ground as much as you can, I have come very close several times.
Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the damage, it hurt the ego worst of all I think. I did the same with my 5er and F350 too, go figure why Keystone put hex head bolts under the 5er nose. Manage to scratch up the plastic bed rail cover something awful. But I learned my lesson.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

B-Man said:


> ...... Boy I think I woke up the entire campsite with the choice words I was yelling. I finally got my truck unstuck and went to another campsite in the park which was much better suited to getting a larger trailer in and out.


Well look on the bright side. You've provided the other campers a good story to tell their friends when they got back to work this week. "Man you should have seen what this guy did with his 5th wheel..."
















Regards, Glenn


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry about your truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last summer, at my favorite spot (been going there for 37 years) we had the rudest, meanest, down right unlikable camp host ever. She would walk though camp and check everyones firefplace to make sure we didn't put something we shouldn't in there....she would do this EVERY day to every camp site. I told her on the 3rd day to please stay out of our site and that she was welcome to check it when we were getting ready to leave. She didn't come back.
[/quote]
Kind of reminds me of the wristband nazi at the Northeast rally last July.

Greg


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> Sorry to hear about the damage, it hurt the ego worst of all I think. I did the same with my 5er and F350 too, go figure why Keystone put hex head bolts under the 5er nose. Manage to scratch up the plastic bed rail cover something awful. But I learned my lesson.


Hey Y, nice Winnie


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

B-Man said:


> I was attempting to get the trailer into a spot Friday night that that I should have know better. I was at the lake Livingston State Park where I had made reservations for a late arrival. When I arrive there is a sign posted telling me I am assigned to the Hercules loop campsite. Itâ€™s about 9:00 PM and quite dark. When we drive through the campsite and I notice only Pop ups and 1 class C are in this area. I decide that I can give it a try and set up to back into the site. There are culverts on both sides of the driveway, a narrow road, and a deep ditch on the other side of the road. Well long story short I end up with the front end of the truck in the ditch, and the trailer teetering on falling into the culvert. Somehow the front of the trailer pressed against the driver side bed rail of my truck causing a very significant dent. Boy I think I woke up the entire campsite with the choice words I was yelling. I finally got my truck unstuck and went to another campsite in the park which was much better suited to getting a larger trailer in and out.
> 
> What really set me off was this other campsite was practically empty. I had asked the not so nice lady at the reservations desk to put me in a campsite with larger driveways, but no... She knew more than I did and put me in the completely full campsite with much smaller spots. This was a very expensive lesson learned.


Sorry about the damage.







Spent a couple of weeks last summer around Winthrop WA. Lots of RVers up there. I noticed a 5er in the campground that had the driver's side bed rail crunched down almost to wheel well height! After seeing that I began to pay more attention to the 5ers I was seeing and I saw a significant portion of with dents of varying degrees in the bed rails. If a dent or a scratch in your rig effects you like it does me, this is just not a good thing. think I will stick to TTs.


----------



## bbuchanan2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, for my next question. I now am aware that the clearance between the trailer and my bed is not sufficient. Also I am towing the trailer about 5-6 inches nose high due to the height of my truck. So not only is the clearance not enough, but to correct that issue will worsen my nose high problem. I have considered an axle flip, but the trailer is already 12'3" in height, and not sure I want to add an additional 5-6 inches. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Why not get a flat bed, and put the regular bed in the back yard.. A p/u pulling a 5er is a pavemant pounder only.. A p/u with a flatbed and 5er is ready for anything.. To me a flat bed is a requirement if you pull a 5er.. I know they make you look like a hick, but they have some nice classy ones out there..

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its just a common sence issue. You need to concern yourself if you are putting the trailer and truck at odd or heavy angles. No different thinking when you worry about hitting the rear bumper with a TT or the rear steps.


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

I plan on purchasing a 31FQBHS very soon. I have a Dodge 2500 short bed, so I will need to get a slider hitch. Can you elaborate on "stay on ground as much as possibe"? I will be new to pulling a 5vr and I do not want to damage my truck.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Since the front of th e5th wheel sets over the bed of yuor truck, puttin gth etrailer and truck at extreme angles from each other can cause contact with the bed side rails or tailgate. Also the 5th wheel hitches themselves have limited side-to-side flexibility, so too much angle can damage your hitch as well. Generally this isn't too much of a problem if you keep in areas which are intended to accomodate rigs of this size. Its when you get into situations as previously described that the potential for problems arise. You just have to pay closer attention to what yuor doing in those situations. For example, don't try backing across a bar-ditch or a curb at an angle, or over a deep hole or trench.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Reminds me about a time my mom and step dad were leaving a campground one weekend and I guess they were ready to get home and was rushing and they didn't throw the leaver to lock in the pin and when they went to take off the pin slid out of the hitch and the 5'er fell on his tailgate. Another time they told me they had gotten themselves stuck in a tight situation in a parking lot and made a very sharp turn without sliding the hitch back and pop went the back window of the F250.









Well they always tell me Kirk and I are slow when hitching up but I always check and double-check everything. Well it seems that they take their time now. I guess we all learn the hard way. Kind of like the time I nearly took off my neighbors gutter and ripped off our cable line to our house with the outback. Who ever thought the radio antenna would rip off a cable TV line?









Chris


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

B-Man said:


> Ok, for my next question. I now am aware that the clearance between the trailer and my bed is not sufficient. Also I am towing the trailer about 5-6 inches nose high due to the height of my truck. So not only is the clearance not enough, but to correct that issue will worsen my nose high problem. I have considered an axle flip, but the trailer is already 12'3" in height, and not sure I want to add an additional 5-6 inches. Any other suggestions?


B-Man,

Do you have any "profile" pictures of your setup? Something like the following:








It might help us offer suggestions if we can see what your particular setup looks like.

As you can see, mine is a little nose high, but not so much that it's causing any issues.

Happy Camping!
- Roger


----------

